
deleted - Jeremy1026
https://reddit.com/r/the_donald
======
mtmail
discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20287129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20287129)

~~~
Jeremy1026
Thanks, I'll delete. I gave a quick search but nothing popped.

